# Suche Strategie/Koop Game



## Ajani (4. Februar 2017)

Abend Leute, 
mein Anliegen kann man wohl bereits aus dem Titel entnehmen. Also, aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach Strategie Games, welche man gut mit einem Kumpel zusammen zocken kann. Also nicht PvP mäßig, sondern einfach gemeinsam gegen die KI oder halt eine Kampagne, die man zusammen durchspielen kann.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der SinglePlayer, aber hab  in der Vergangenheit bereits einige Titel (DoW, Civ) mit paar Kollegen durchgespielt/ausprobiert. Nun suche ich halt was Neues, und bräuchte paar Vorschläge. ^^


----------



## Lok92 (4. Februar 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> Abend Leute,
> mein Anliegen kann man wohl bereits aus dem Titel entnehmen. Also, aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach Strategie Games, welche man gut mit einem Kumpel zusammen zocken kann. Also nicht PvP mäßig, sondern einfach gemeinsam gegen die KI oder halt eine Kampagne, die man zusammen durchspielen kann.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der SinglePlayer, aber hab  in der Vergangenheit bereits einige Titel mit paar Kollegen durchgespielt/ausprobiert. Das waren folgende Games: EU, C&C und Civ. Nun suche ich halt was Neues, und bräuchte paar Vorschläge. ^^



Ich werfe mal Total War : Warhammer in den Raum


----------



## Ajani (5. Februar 2017)

Lok92 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Total War : Warhammer in den Raum



Erstmal danke für den Vorschlag. 

Hab früher Total War: Rome als Teenager gespielt, spielt sich dieser neue Ableger ähnlich oder doch anders wegen Warhammer? Und wie sieht es dann mit Freunden aus? 
Gemeinsam gegen die KI, also gegen eine Riesenhorde an Gegnern, oder spielt gemeinsam die Kampagne durch?


----------



## Rolk (5. Februar 2017)

Supreme Commander Forged Alliance als unübertroffener Klassiker oder in modern: Ashes of the Singularity.
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion ist auch sehr nett.


----------



## Ajani (5. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Supreme Commander Forged Alliance als unübertroffener Klassiker oder in modern: Ashes of the Singularity. Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion ist auch sehr nett.



Sehen interessant aus, danke. ^^ Kenne im RTS Bereich halt nur die "Mainstream" Titel ala Starcraft, C&C und AoE, bin daher mal gespannt wie die sich im direkten Vergleich schlagen. 

PS: Schade nur, dass Sins gar keine Kampagne hat.


----------



## Totes_Pferd (5. Februar 2017)

Age of Empires 2 ist ein richtiger klassiker,
kann ich auf jeden fall empfehlen


----------



## Totes_Pferd (5. Februar 2017)

geh einfach in steam und durchsuche es nach dem tag "real time strategy" bzw rundenbasierte und füge dann das feature "Koop" hinzu


----------



## SirPinguin (5. Februar 2017)

Men of War Assault Squad 2, ist vllt Company of Heroes am ähnlichsten, so ein mix aus Blitzkrieg und CoH. Man kann jede Mission im Koop spielen und es gibt inzwischen unzählige Mods und Zusatzcontent durch die Community sodass man da immer wieder mal ne Mission zusammen spielen kann.
Der Einstieg ist aber etwas "sperrig", man braucht etwas um reinzukommen und die Präsentation ist auch eher mau, gibt halt keine Kampagne sondern nur zusammenhangslose Missionen. Gameplay und "Realismusgrad" sind aber sehr hoch.

Dann natürlich Klassiker wie Blitzkrieg oder sudden Strike, die zusammen auch unheimlich viel Spaß machen.

Wenn ihr mal was neues ausprobieren wollt empfehle ich ein Paradox Grand Strategy Game. Die sind zunächst auch nicht sehe zugänglich und man braucht lange um drinnen zu sein, aber wenn ihr Spaß an Civ hattet und bereit seid euch in ein komplexes spiel einzuarbeiten erwartet euch eine Menge Spaß. Je nach Vorliebe gibt es verschiedene Spiele:
Hearts of Iron IV - 2. Weltkrieg, Fokus liegt auf der Kriegsführung. Im Prinzip ist man der "Führer" einer Nation die zu der Zeit existierte, muss ein Auge auf die Forschung, Produktion und Diplomatie seiner Nation werfen und sie durch den 2. WK führen - außerdem könn n hier zwei Spieler auch eine Nation übernehmen und die Aufgaben aufteilen.

Victoria 2 - man führt als Staatsoberhaupt ein Nation durch die Industrialisierung und die Zeit des aufkeimenden Nationalismus. Fokus hier liegt stark auf Wirtschaft und politische Macht.

Europa Universalis 4 - du führst dein Land von der Renaissance bis zur französischen Revolution. Der Fokus hier liegt stark auf Expansion und Dawn vergrößern des eigenen Reiches, allerdings gibt es unendlich viele Möglichkeiten das zu erreichen.

Zuletzt mein Favorit: Crusaders Kings 2 - anders als in den spielen oben übernimmst du keine Nation sondern eine Dynastie. Du bist also nicht England sondern King William the Conqueror... oder der Graf einer kleinen Grafschaft im HRR wenn du willst. Hier führst du deine Dynastie durch das Mittelalter und versuchst dir mehr Titel anzueignen und für deine Erben zu erhalten, denn als dein Erbe spielst du nach dem Tod weiter. Es macht viel Spaß vom Graf von Lausitz zum Kaiser des HRR aufzusteigen^^

Und all diese Spiele machen im Koop viel mehr Spaß, denn die Ki ist schon gut, aber mit einem menschlichen Spieler macht Diplomatie erst richtig Spaß und vor allem ist die Welteroberung zu zweit nicht ganz so einsam 

Edit: Stellaris darf man auch nicht vergessen. Neben Sins of a Solar Empire das beste 4X Spiel im Weltraum seit Jahren!


----------



## Ajani (5. Februar 2017)

SirPinguin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal was neues ausprobieren wollt empfehle ich ein Paradox Grand Strategy Game. Die sind zunächst auch nicht sehe zugänglich und man braucht lange um drinnen zu sein, aber wenn ihr Spaß an Civ hattet und bereit seid euch in ein komplexes spiel einzuarbeiten erwartet euch eine Menge Spaß.



Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos.  Men of War und Blitzkrieg schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an. 
Was die Paradox Spiele betrifft, habe selbst schon viele Stunden in Europa  investiert, allerdings sind diese Titel nichts für meinen Kollegen. Im Kern sind es ja auch nur 4X Games, nur eben komplexer, allerdings möchte er sowas Zugängliches wie Civ oder halt was aus dem Subgenre RTS. Tut mir Leid, hätte ich wohl oben ergänzen sollen.

@ Steam suchen - könnte man machen, aber da werden leider auch Titel wie Arma aufgelistet, was für mich nun wirklich kein Strategie Game ist.


----------

